# Happy Birthday my Dear Ruby



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Today is the day that our dear Ruby Lou 1 would have turned one. At 10 weeks old we had to put Ruby down, because she had bullea on her lungs. I miss her so dearly, but fortunately I have a scar on my upper arm from one of her sharkie episodes that allows me to look down everyday and remember her fun, loving, and joyful nature. Remember that even as frustrating and painful those sharkies are they can be the blessing in your life later. Happy Birthday Ruby Lou. We love and miss you.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kat - the loss at such a young age is never easy - after a year - get back in the game - start 2 build a lifetime of memories with a new V


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

What a beautiful and confident young girl! So sorry for your loss. Glad you have some good memories of her.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss :'(. I can't imagine what it must be like to have a new pup steal your heart for a few weeks and then be so cruelly taken away from you.

I agree with REM - time to get back on the bike, so to speak. Honour Ruby by having one of her fellow Vizslas, what a lovely way to remember her by.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy what should have been a first birthday. A great time to look back on the fond memories you shared with her.

hotmischief
REM
They do have a young V.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss and your short time together. It's amazing though how we can have them for a short time but even in that short time they can have such a huge impact on our lives. Happy Birthday Ruby Lou... taken to soon but remembered forever.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Katy13, 
I truly feel your pain, I walk through the Lupines where I scattered my babies ashes each year in blessed memory... 
They never get old... they are always there.
Peace to you on this special day.
A little kiss on that very special scar...


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your sympathies. We do miss her still, but now we really just remember the fond memories. 

We were fortunate to get another pup after there just so happened to be an opening (someone backed out) with a breeder two months after Ruby's passing. It was hard to think that we could love another pup, but we knew that even though we did not have Ruby 1 anymore that did not mean we could not love another. Our Ruby Lou II is now thriving and 10 months old tomorrow. I count my blessings everyday to have the opportunity to have had and have two beautiful and loving V's. Here is Ruby Lou II...

The picture where Ruby II is pointing, she is pointing at a bird that she heard on the other side of the fence.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Love it!! Makes my heart sing that you have a new Ruby to brighten your life!!


----------

